# So What's Going On Today?



## BreezyCooking (Jan 29, 2007)

Just logged on to my User Page & found everything completely blank.

Any website "tweaking" going on today that we should know about?


----------



## Alix (Jan 29, 2007)

Hmmm. I'm not aware of anything, and all seems normal here. Let me go check in and get back to you.


----------



## Robo410 (Jan 29, 2007)

well it's windy and cold on the Maryland / Pennsylvania border, but other than that, I'll have the pot roast please.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jan 29, 2007)

Thanks for checking into it Alix.  Apparently, all my karma is now gone.  Sniff, sniff.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jan 29, 2007)

Very funny Robo - but I think you're on the wrong thread.


----------



## Alix (Jan 29, 2007)

BreezyCooking said:
			
		

> Thanks for checking into it Alix. Apparently, all my karma is now gone. Sniff, sniff.


 
I can see your karma Breezy. And I can't find any notice about any work being done. Are things back to normal for you or are you still having issues?


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jan 29, 2007)

Alix - thanks for checking this for me.  I just checked & everything is all back to normal.  Guess it was just a temporary web glitch.  

Again - thanks for taking the time to check for me.  I do appreciate it.  I'm a real techno-idiot, so am always afraid to "tinker" at this end to try to fix things - lol!!!


----------



## shpj4 (Jan 31, 2007)

Everything seems to be normal for me and I hope that it stays that way.


----------

